# final tally



## joekbit (Apr 7, 2017)

129.17 grams from 92 lbs of reed switches
edited to add link 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=25328


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 7, 2017)

Very nice!!
I think I've got a small handful of old reed switches around here somewhere​. I'm going to keep an extra eye out for them now!


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 7, 2017)

That's a nice chunk. I'd melt, shot and run her again. Make her real pretty.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 7, 2017)

Before you re-run it, heat it on a hotplate in some dilute Sulphuric acid for a while and see how it comes out.


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 7, 2017)

True that Jon. I see some shine beneath the glaze. Dil h2so4 will definitely clean it up.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 7, 2017)

Lovely!

Thats a huge chunk of gold my friend! Congratulations.
Your hard work has paid you many many many times over!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 8, 2017)

In the 70s, there were reed switches plated with a white gold alloy of 60/40, Au/Pd, if I recall correctly.


----------



## joekbit (Apr 8, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> In the 70s, there were reed switches plated with a white gold alloy of 60/40, Au/Pd, if I recall correctly.


Not sure how old they were but I added a link to my original post that shows the details. There was a lot of silver looking foils. Over 1 oz dry. It was impervious to HNO3, and Ar so left it that way. It all ships out Monday. Will be a nice payday for my partner and I.


----------

